
Adi Shamir not permitted to RSA Conference due to lack of visa - akrasuski1
https://twitter.com/Laura_K_Bate/status/1102991077638717441
======
eindiran
History repeats itself:
[https://fas.org/blogs/secrecy/2013/10/shamir/](https://fas.org/blogs/secrecy/2013/10/shamir/)

For added fun, compare comments on the 2013 version with comments on the 2019
version.

------
gnat
The Register article about this discussed on HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19313698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19313698)

